# Boigas



## LarryWolfe (Apr 23, 2007)

The Oval is home and resting comfortably.  I did some chuck burgers w/S&P and some onions and beans and potato salad.  Good welcome home meal for the traveling Primo!  ;D


----------



## The Missing Link (Apr 23, 2007)

larry what the price of your new play toy?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 23, 2007)

Diets over, huh?


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 23, 2007)

What diet  
Lookin' good bud!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 23, 2007)

Can't believe your cooking.  All I've eaten since Saturday is
Bojangles and Pizza Hut.


----------



## Unity (Apr 23, 2007)

That oval's a nice lookin' rig, Larry. Nice lookin' eats, too.   

--John  8)


----------



## john a (Apr 24, 2007)

Burgers and beans, I love them. Very nice Larry.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 24, 2007)

Looks good Larry. GMTA I had burgers last night too. Bold on mine and Sucklebusters on the wife's.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 24, 2007)

we had london broil and spares last weekend with
the Bold...that stuff is incredibly good.


----------



## john pen (Apr 24, 2007)

good looking plate !!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Apr 24, 2007)

nice lookin Larry....when you gonna get those Primo's posted on your site???


----------



## 007bond-jb (Apr 24, 2007)

Looks great Larry I'm not tryin to jack your post but I'm editing My burger movie now


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 24, 2007)

SteerCrazy said:
			
		

> nice lookin Larry....when you gonna get those Primo's posted on your site???



I hope I'll be able to have everything updated by this weekend, if not before.  I will make a post as soon as I get them up!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Apr 24, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> SteerCrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



get to it man, it's not like you've been doin anything since you got it!


----------

